# [gelöst] Me-tv Probleme

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen

Also folgendes ich habe die Hardware S950 DVBSky USB S2 an mein Gentoo Rechner gestöpselt. Treiber Firmware usw. läuft soweit ich das sehe auch super.

Das einzige Problem was ich gerade habe und nicht drauf komme wieso das so ist ist folgender.

Ich starte Me-Tv und das Bild bleibt schwarz und der Ton aus. Das komische ist aber wenn ich auf Aufnahme klicke und mir das ganze dann angucke ist alles da Bild und Ton ?

So was habe ich falsch eingestellt damit im live Modus nichts angezeigt wird aber wenn ich aufnehme und das angucke alles ok ist ???

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...

Wenn weitere Infos benötigt werden bitte sagen was genau  :Smile: 

lg

Schatti

(wurde hier auch gepostet ....etwas früher)Last edited by Schattenschlag on Wed Aug 03, 2016 9:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

ich kenne me-tv nicht, aber schau mal ob es da irgendwo irgendwie eine log anzeige gibt. entweder über ein menü zugänglich oder evtl auch das programm mal von einer konsole starten und schauen, ob da was auftaucht.

evtl ist auch dmesg hilfreich, aber wenn du sagst es geht grundsätzlich findet sich da dann wahrscheinlich nix hilfreiches.

du könntest auch einfach mal einen anderen player, zb vlc (oder mplayer oder mpv ....) verwendn und den probieren.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hy Chris

Ok also ME-Tv macht keine Logs hab echt alles durchforstet keine logs ... Me-Tv weigert sich sowas zu machen.

Einstellen kann man leider auch so gut wie nichts  :Sad:  das einzige was man kann ist eine channel.config angeben.

```
~ $ me-tv-client 

Me TV 1.4.0.10

~ $ me-tv-server 

2016-07-19 14:57:25: Me TV Server 1.4.0.10 started

2016-07-19 14:57:25: Starting socket service on port 1999

2016-07-19 14:57:25: An unhandled exception was generated

2016-07-19 14:57:25: Error: Failed to on bind: Address already in use

```

ist das einzige was kommt wenn man me-tv in der Konsole eintippt. 

VLC wird von me-tv als Abhängigkeit gekennzeichnet, und mit vlc wüste ich jetzt nicht wie ich dvb-s2 Signale empfangen könnte ??? 

Vlc läuft so auch nicht auf meinem System da ich kein qt4 qt5 oder sonst irgendwelche KDE oben habe ... einzig über den Konsolenbefehl cvlc kann ich einen Film angucken der auf der Platte liegt. 

und was mplayer betrifft kommt das hier !?

```

emerge -av mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/fribidi-0.19.6::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/recode-3.6_p20-r1::gentoo  USE="nls -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/enca-1.14-r2::gentoo  USE="recode -doc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libass-0.12.3:0/5::gentoo  USE="enca fontconfig harfbuzz -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/openal-1.15.1-r2::gentoo  USE="alsa pulseaudio (-coreaudio) -debug (-neon) -oss -portaudio" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse" 248 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6:0/54.56.56::gentoo  USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode fontconfig gpl hardcoded-tables iconv libv4l mp3 network openal opengl postproc pulseaudio sdl theora threads truetype twolame v4l vorbis vpx wavpack x264 x265 xcb xvid zlib -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -cpudetection -debug -doc -examples -faac -fdk -flite -frei0r -fribidi -gme -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -ladspa -libass -libcaca (-libressl) -librtmp -libsoxr -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) -modplug (-neon) -openssl -opus -oss -pic -quvi -samba -schroedinger -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs {-test} -vaapi -vdpau -webp -zvbi" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 xop -3dnow -3dnowext -avx2" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/mplayer-1.2.1::gentoo  USE="X a52 alsa cddb cdio dts dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode gif iconv ipv6 jpeg libass mad mng mp3 network openal opengl osdmenu png pulseaudio sdl shm theora truetype twolame unicode v4l vorbis x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bl -bluray -bs2b -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -faac -faad -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -nas -nut -oss -pnm -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -rtmp -samba (-selinux) -speex -tga -toolame -tremor -vcd -vdpau (-vidix) -xanim -xvmc -yuv4mpeg -zoran" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] media-video/ffmpeg:0 ("media-video/ffmpeg:0" is blocking media-video/libav-11.3)

Total: 7 packages (7 new), Size of downloads: 248 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-video/libav-11.3:0/11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-video/libav:0/11= required by (media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/libav-11:0/11= required by (media-video/vlc-2.2.1-r1:0/5-8::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/libav-9.12[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,X?,encode?,gsm?,jpeg2k?,mp3?,opus?,sdl?,speex?,theora?,threads?,truetype?,vaapi?,vdpau?,x264?] (>=media-video/libav-9.12[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-),X,encode,mp3,sdl,theora,truetype,x264]) required by (virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/libav:0= required by (media-video/vlc-2.2.1-r1:0/5-8::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/libav-11:0= required by (media-video/vlc-2.2.1-r1:0/5-8::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/libav:0/11= required by (media-video/vlc-2.2.1-r1:0/5-8::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/libav:0= required by (media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6:0/54.56.56::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-2.6:0=[vdpau?] (>=media-video/ffmpeg-2.6:0=) required by (media-video/mplayer-1.2.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

Muss dazu sagen das ich wenig Ahnung habe von Tv unter Linux gucken. Mach das ganze nur damit meine Freundin ihre Sendung sehen kann. (Hab kein TV-Gerät hier.) 

Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso ich über me-tv was aufnehmen kann, was ich später problemlos abspielen kann.

Hab ich wo was vergessen zu installieren ? Hab ich im Kernel was vergessen noch ?

Könnte es am Nvidia Treiber liegen ?

Falls es ein besseres Programm gibt das sich mit GTK xfce4 i3wm gut verträgt kann ich ja auch das testen. Nur will ich kein KDE usw. auf meine Platte schmeißen .... 

Ach ja die dmesg Ausgabe 

```

[   88.220909] git (2898) used greatest stack depth: 12664 bytes left

[  209.662468] m88ds3103 0-0068: found a 'Montage Technology M88DS3103' in cold state

[  209.725021] m88ds3103 0-0068: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw'

[  210.786462] m88ds3103 0-0068: found a 'Montage Technology M88DS3103' in warm state

[  210.786470] m88ds3103 0-0068: firmware version: 3.B
```

Und die lsusb Ausgabe

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0572:6831 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. DVBSky S960 DVB-S2 tuner
```

Unter Windows läuft alles problemlos, vorhin getestet.

mpv ist doch nur ein einfacher Video Player oder nicht ??

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

----------

## Christian99

also, erst mal generell: dvb ist auch nur ein video, das die meisten player wiedergeben können. der einzige unterschied zum wiedergeben von datei ist, dass man keine Datei öffnet sondern einen Stream und vorher den sender einstellen muss. Viele Player unterstützrn das.

kde/qt: 

Qt ist NICHT KDE. das heißt: Qt hat keinen Semantic Desktop oder ähnliches. Das ist das reine GUI. Ich weiß nicht, aus welchen Gründen du Qt/KDE ablehnst, aber deswegen musst du dir keine sorgen machen. (Es ist aber trotzdem völlig legitim qt nicht zu wollen  :Smile: )

Mit rein GTK kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber googlen mit "dvb gtk" spuckt (nach me-tv) kaffeine aus. wenn du noch mehr vorschläge willst, google selber  :Smile: 

zu me-tv:

da die aufnahme funktioniert und das aufgenommene später wiedergegeben werden kann, vermute ich, das es ein me-tv Problem ist. Was genau kann ich mir (ohne weitere infos) aber auch nicht erklären.

mplayer:

wie es scheint hast du libav installiert aber mplayer braucht wohl zwingend ffmpeg. Als alternative gibts mpv, das ein "libav" useflag hat, mit dem man normalerweise zwischen ffmpeg und libav wechseln kann. mpv und mplayer sind beides nur einfache kommandozeilen tools, die video und auch dvb wiedergeben können.

So, hoffe ich hab alles.  :Smile: 

Viel Glück erst mal damit!

----------

## Schattenschlag

Ok für den Anfang hab ich es geschafft mit mpv zu fernsehen  :Smile:  yeah.

das einzige was nervt ist das ich ständig eine Konsole offen haben muss  :Sad:  und man kann nicht durch zappen wenn wie in den Manual steht H oder K kommt nur 

```
tv-channel (unavailable)
```

ich muss ständig mpv schliessen gucken welchen Channel ich will und alles neu eintippen.

Hab noch versucht vlc aber das geht überhaupt nicht keine Ahnung wieso ... normal starten geht nicht (übers xfce4 menü) und in der konsole kommt

```
 ~ $ vlc

VLC media player 2.2.1 Terry Pratchett (Weatherwax) (revision 2.2.1-0-ga425c42)

[00000000019081e8] core libvlc: VLC wird mit dem Standard-Interface ausgeführt. Benutzen Sie 'cvlc', um VLC ohne Interface zu verwenden.

Entfernte Steuerschnittstelle initialisiert. Bitte »help« für Hilfe eingeben.
```

und mit cvlc komme ich auch nicht weiter, es wird zwar beschrieben in der Manual die ganzen Befehle aber es kommt immer nur error Meldungen ...

channels.xspf wurde auch erstellt naja.

----------

## Christian99

wie startest du denn mpv? wo ist deine channels.conf?

hast du denn vlc jetzt mit qt installiert?

wie du schon oben geschrieben hast, hast du ohen qt nur das kommandozeilen interface.

ansonsten ist vermutlich nur ein falsches standardinterface eingestellt:

```
Entfernte Steuerschnittstelle initialisiert. Bitte »help« für Hilfe eingeben.
```

was aussieht wie das remote interface.

entweder googlest mal danach, wie du das umstellst, oder löschst .config/vlc oder startest qvlc

wenn du sowieso jetzt qt nimmst kann ich dir auch smplayer empfehlen, welches ein qtfrontend für mplayer oder mpv ist und hat auch ein dvb menü.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Ne ne qt hab ich nicht installiert ... 

das einzige was ich mit vlc schaffe ohne fehler meldung ist

```
cvlc /pfad-zur-film-datei
```

das wird abgespielt ... naja egal 

mpv starte ich mit 

```
mpv dvb://SENDERNAME
```

die channels.conf liegt im ~/.mpv

Hmm wenn ich das mit dem weiter schalten von den Sendern noch gebacken bekomme bei mpv fliegt vlc wieder runter ....

Nun ja das mit dem mpv Player war schon mal ne super Idee

----------

## Josef.95

Klingt ein wenig nach Bug 573796

Teste doch mal ob der beigefügte Patch für dein Vorhaben funktioniert.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Sorry Josef.95 irgendwie bin ich zu doof um den Patch anzuwenden oder er funktioniert nicht hmmm

----------

## Christian99

was hast du denn gemacht um denpatch anzuwenden?

----------

## Schattenschlag

Sorry die späte Antwort.

Ich hab es so probiert 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/patches

oder war das falsch ?

----------

## Christian99

und was ist das problem? schlägt epatch fehl, oder wird er nicht angewendet, oder wird er angewendet und es bringt nix?

Ob er angwendet wird siehst du am Anfang vom build.log

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, sollte schon ok sein, und womöglich auch funktionieren :)

Vorschlag: Überprüfe ob der Patch tatsächlich mit eingebaut wurde/wird.

Teste zb via 

```
ebuild `equery w me-tv` prepare
```

  da sollte dann ersichtlich sein ob der Patch mit eingebaut wird.

Ansonsten gibt es auch noch weitere Möglichkeiten einen Patch einzubauen, siehe zb im http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/16303/wie-man-einen-patch-einspielt.html

----------

## Schattenschlag

So endlich wieder ein freier Tag  :Smile: 

Hmm also das Programm wird normal gebaut, keine Fehlermeldung oder der gleichen.

Ich guck nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück den Tipp von Josef.95 ob der Patch tatsächlich eingebaut wurde.

versuche das ganze heute noch zu schaffen ^^

----------

## Schattenschlag

Sooo es läuft me-tv  :Smile:  yeah ... und die Frau hat nichts mehr zum nörgeln  :Smile: 

Hab durch den Befehl mitbekommen von josef.95 das der Patch nicht angenommen wurde. 

Habe dann alles im localen Overlay neu gemacht und nun läuft es  :Smile: 

vielen dank für die Hilfe und Geduld ....

----------

